# Any potting media suggestions for phais



## Carmella.carey (Mar 29, 2022)

Any potting media suggestions for phais tankervilleae other than sphagnum I need to save my moss for a bunch of cattleyas I'm about to repot and don't want to buy more.
Patrick


----------



## Ray (Mar 30, 2022)

Phaius can do well in “peat lite” potting soils, but I have grown them in 50/50 sand and peat moss, as well as in semi-hydroponic culture with a LECA medium.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 30, 2022)

Ray said:


> Phaius can do well in “peat lite” potting soils, but I have grown them in 50/50 sand and peat moss, as well as in semi-hydroponic culture with a LECA medium.


I was thinking about using medium grade washed coconut husks in a plastic pot but now I might use my catasetum mix 50% peat 50% sharp sand.
Patrick


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2022)

They do well here in cymbidium type mixes.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 17, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> They do well here in cymbidium type mixes.


Well I've put it into a mix of washed coconut husks, pirlite, charcoal and expanded clay beads.
Patrick


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2022)

That should work if kept moist.


----------

